# حياة الشكر (ملف جميل )



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

فى احد عظاتة الفائقة الروعة 
قال ابى القديس 

ان الشكر هو علاج للاكتئاب  ومصدر للفرح والقناعة والرضى 

واسرتنى تلك العبارة 
ورحت افكر 
هل اشكر الهى كما ينبغى 
وهل اشكرة على كل شيىء 
وهل اشكرة فى كل حين فى  السراء والضراء 
وهل اشكرة بكل الاحوال وعلى كل الاحوال 
وهل اشكرة بحب ام كواجب 


وحبيت ان اعد لنفسى اولا ولكم جميعا 

ملف متكامل عن الشكر 

فتابعوا لو حبيتم 

الملف منقول بالكامل من قرائاتى على النت 
ملف ضخم لكن جميل 
واصلى ان يكون سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقرائة 


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

حياة الشكر
بقلم :البابا شنودة الثالث
ما أكثر الذين يطلبون. وما أقل الذين يشكرون علي نوال ما طلبوا! أو يكون شكرهم ضئيلاً إلي جوار طلبهم. فيطغي الطلب علي الشكر.. 
وفي الواقع لو أننا تأملنا فضل الله علينا. ما كانت حياتنا تكفي لشكره.. 
لقد خلقنا الله إذ لم نكن. ومنحنا نعمة الوجود. وأبقانا في الوجود إلي هذا اليوم.. فمن منا يشكر الله علي هذه النعمة. نعمة الحياة والوجود؟ 
وقد ميزنا الله علي سائر الكائنات الأرضية بالعقل. مع كل ملكات هذا العقل: من الفكر. والفهم والإدراك. والاستنتاج. والذاكرة. والتخزين في العقل الباطن. ووهبنا المعرفة. والنمو في المعرفة. فصرنا نعرف ما لايعدّ من الأمور. التي ما كان يعرفها الجيل السابق لنا.. ومع المعرفة أيضاً منحنا موهبة الاختراع لنبتكر ما هو نافع لحياتنا وراحتنا. 
ومنحنا الله حرية الإرادة. لنفعل ما نريد. ولو ضد إرادته! ومنحنا أيضاً الضمير. لنميز ما بين الخير والشر. وما بين ما يلزم وما يجوز. وما بين اللائق وغير اللائق. لكي نسلك في حياتنا ومعاملاتنا حسناً.. فمن منا الذي يشكر علي كل هذه المنح والمواهب؟! 
**** 
*كذلك وهبنا الله الطبيعة التي حولنا. بكل ما فيها من خير لنا.. 
وهبنا الهواء الذي نستنشقه. والماء والطعام لغذائنا. ومنحنا النور والدفء لنعمل. والظلمة في الليل لنهدأ ونستريح.. ومنحنا هذه الطبيعة من أنهار وبحار وبحيرات. ومن أرض لنزرعها أو نمشي عليها أو نبني فوقها مساكننا. ومنحنا الجبال والتلال بكل ما تحويه. والمنخفضات والوديان. وكل الثروات الطبيعية التي تحويها الأرض في جوفها. وسخّر لنا الله الحيوان والدواب. لتخضع لنا. فنستخدمها لاحتياجاتنا.. ووهب لنا الجمال في أنواع من الطبيعة. في الزهور الجميلة. والطيور المغردة. وفي الأسماك الملونة. والفراشات المتعددة الألوان. وفي المناظر الطبيعية الجذابة. وفي البلابل ذات الألحان. وفي الورود ذات الشذي والعطر.. فمن منا يشكر الله علي كل هذا. ويترنم بشكره في كل وقت؟! 
**** 
*إن حياة الشكر ترتكز علي الرؤيا السليمة للعطية. والتمتع بها. والتأمل في إحسان معطيها. وفي محبته وكرمه وعنايته.. 
غير أننا ننظر في غير عمق. حواسنا التي تري وتسمع. لاتصحبها قلوب عارفة بالجميل! كما أننا قد نتمتع بالعطية. دون ان نتأمل في حب معطيها.. 
حياة الشكر ترتبط أيضاً بالقناعة. فالإنسان القانع يشكر. أما الطماع فإنه باستمرار يتذمر.. إننا إذا نظرنا إلي ما في أيدينا. فطبيعي أننا نشكر عليه. أما إذا ظللنا نفكر فيما ينقصنا. فسوف يدركنا الحزن ونتضايق.. 
الشكر أيضاً يرتبط بالتواضع. فالإنسان المتواضع يقول: لقد أعطيتني يارب فوق ما استحق. أما الذي تحاربه الكبرياء والعظمة. فإنه يشعر في كل وقت أنه لم ينل ما يناسب قدراته وقيمته..! 
حياة الشكر أيضاً يصاحبها الفرح والسلام. فالإنسان المشكور يملأ الفرح قلبه. كما أن الذي في قلبه فرح وسلام. يكون علي الدوام شاكراً. 
**** 
*غالبية الناس يشكرون علي النعم فقط. وقليلون الذين يشكرون في الضيقات 
إنما يشكر في الضيقة. القلب الواسع الذي يضيق بالضيقة. والذي له الإيمان العميق بعناية الله ورعايته. شاعراً بأن لابد وراء هذه الضيقة خيراً. وإن كان هو لايري هذا الخير الآن. فسوف يعلنه له الله أخيراً. 
أعلي من الشكر في الضيقة. الشكر علي الضيقة.. 
الشكر في الضيقة يدخل في فضيلة الاحتمال. أو فضيلة التسليم للإرادة 
الالهية. لأنه إن كان الله قد رضي لنا بهذه الضيقة.. وهو صانع الخيرات. فلماذا لا نرضي بها لأنفسنا؟! 
أماالشكر علي الضيقات. فمعناه أنها بركة لها إكليلها. وليست ضيقة. 
ومثال ذلك شكر الذين كانوا يتقدمون إلي ساحة الاستشهاد. شاعرين أنهم سوف ينالون شرفاً يشكرون عليه. لا أنهم يواجهون عذاباً يتألمون به.. وطبيعي أن الذي يشكر علي الضيقات. لابد أن يشكر علي النعم. 
**** 
*عموماً إننا نشكر علي النعم التي ندركها. ولكن هناك نعماً لا ندركها الآن. يلزمها أيضاً الشكر. حينما تنكشف لنا وندركها بعد حين.. 
ما أكثر إحسانات الله إليك التي لا تعرفها! فأنت ربما تشكر الله لأنه نجاك من ضيقة معينة تعرفها. ولكن هناك ضيقات أخري كانت في طريقها إليك. ومنعها الله عنك. ربما دسائس كانت مدبرة ضدك وأنت لا تدري. وقد منعها الله فلم تحدث. وأنت لا تشكر علي ذلك بسبب عدم المعرفة. 
ربما خطيئة كانت زاحفة إليك لتسقطك. وحماك الله منها قبل وصولها. ربما شيطان كان قادماً إليك ليغريك. فانتهره الله ولم يأت. وأنت لا تدري فلا تشكر. 
إن الله كما أمرنا أن نفعل الخير في الخفاء. هو أيضاً كذلك كثيراً ما يفعل الخير لأجلنا في الخفاء. ونحن لا ندري. ولكن نؤمن. 
**** 
*اذن ليتنا نشكر علي كل شيء: علي النعم الروحية. وعلي النعم المادية. علي النعم التي نراها. والتي لا نراها. وعلي الضيقة لأنها أيضاً نعمة.. 
ربما يصيبك مرض وتلزم الفراش. فتقول: اشكرك يا رب من أعماق قلبي علي هذا المرض. لأنه قربني إليك. وجعلني أعود إلي صلواتي. وأحاسب نفسي وألومها علي خطاياها. وأسرع إليك بالتوبة. كما أشكرك علي هذا المرض. من أجل ما لمسته اثناءه من محبة الكثيرين المحيطين بي في مرضي. 
وتقول أيضاً: اشكرك يا رب لأن هذا المرض أعطاني فرصة أخلو بك فيها. كما أعطاني المرض الشعور ببركة الألم. كما أشعرني بالتقصير السابق الذي لي من جهة زيارة المرضي. بل بالأكثر أعطاني المرض استعداداً لأبديتي.. حقاً ما أكثر بركات هذا المرض. وما أحمق أن نشكر عليه. 
**** 
*عقبات أمام الشكر 
هناك عقبات كثيرة. تمنع الإنسان من حياة الشكر. نذكر منها: 
1- أحياناً لا نشكر. لأننا لا ننظر إلي النقط المضيئة في حياتنا 
بل نركز فقط علي المتاعب وحدها. وتركيزنا علي المتاعب يجلب لنا الحزن والقلق والتشاؤم.. وكل هذا لا يعطي مجالاً للشكر. لذلك نصيحتي لكم ان تذكروا كل الأمور المفرحة التي مرت بكم. وتشكروا عليها. 

 

2- كذلك نحن لا نشكر الله. لأننا لا ننسب اليه الأمور المفرحة في حياتنا 
بل ننسبها إلي أسباب أخري. فإن نجحنا ننسب ذلك إلي ذكائنا. أو إلي مجهود مدرسينا. أو إلي سهولة الامتحان. وتختفي معونة الله في كل ذلك! 
وأيضاً إذا شفينا من مرض ننسب ذلك إلي الأطباء. دون أن نذكر يد الله مع الطبيب. وإذا تم لنا التوفيق في عملنا. نرجع ذلك إلي قدراتنا وكفاءتنا! وإن نجونا من حادثة. نقول إن السبب هو مهارة السائق!..وفي كل هذا تختفي يد الله من أسباب أفراحنا. فلا نشكره علي شيء! 



**** 
*3- وأحيانا لا نشكر علي شيء. إلا إذا فقدناه أو حرمنا منه! 
لا نحس بالنعمة التي نحن فيها. إلا إذا ضاعت منا! فلا نشكر علي وجود الوالدين. ولا نشعر ببركتهما. إلا إذا توفي أحدهما. ولا نشكر علي ما نحن فيه من صحة ولا نعرف قيمتها. إلا إذا مرضنا. بل لا نشعر ببركة النور في الحجرة. إلا إذا انقطع التيار الكهربائي! 

 

4- وأحياناً لا نشكر. لأن الأمر في نظرنا أقل من ان نشكر عليه! 
أو هكذا نراه.. وحسناً قال أحد الآباء الروحيين: الذي لا يشكر علي القليل. كاذب هو إن قال انه يحيا حياة الشكر. بالنسبة إلي النعم العظيمة! 
فمثلاً: لماذا لا نشكر علي الجو إن كان صحواً؟! هل ننتظر إلي أن يكفهر الجو. ثم نشكر ان عاد فاعتدل! كذلك لماذا لا نشكر علي الطبيعة الجميلة. أم هي أمر عادي لا يستحق الشكر؟! 



**** 
*5- اننا كثيراً ما نفرح بالنعمة. ونكتفي بالفرح دون أن نشكر! 
نفرح بالخير الذي نحن فيه. دون أن نشكر علي هذا الخير.. كتلميذ يفرح بنجاحه. أو فتاة تفرح بخطوبتها. أو موظف يفرح بترقيته. دون أن يتقدم أحد من هؤلاء بالشكر لّله علي ما قد ناله من خير. 
ان الله ليس محتاجاً إلي شكرنا. ولكننا نحن نحتاج إلي ذلك: 
لاننا بالشكر نتذكر احسانات الله الينا ومحبته لنا. فتزداد رابطتنا به عمقاً. ونحبه. وهذا مفيد لنا روحياً. كذلك ندل بهذا الشكر علي نقاوة قلوبنا. لان عدم الشكر فيه عدم العرفان بالجميل. وعدم تقدير من أحبنا. 
**** * 
* 

*6- وأحياناً نحن لا نشكر. لاننا لم نتعود ذلك في حياتنا: 
إذا كنا لا نشكر اخوتنا من البشر علي خدماتهم لنا. فطبيعي أننا قد لا نشكر الله أيضاً. كما يقول الكتاب: "ان كنت لا تحب أخاك الذي تراه. فكيف تحب الله الذي لا تراه؟!". وينطبق هذا علي الشكر أيضاً. 
لذلك عوّد نفسك أن تشكر غيرك علي كل أمر يعمل من أجلك. مهما كان ضئيلاً. ثم بعد ذلك قل في داخل نفسك: "أشكرك يا رب لانك أرسلت لي من يساعدني. ومنحت هذا الانسان قدرة علي أن يخدمني".. وهكذا تشكر الله والناس في نفس الوقت. تشكر أخاك الانسان لانه كان العامل المباشر المرئي. وتشكر الله لأنه مهّد كل هذا لك. بطريقة غير مرئية. 

 


**** 
*7- وأحياناً نحن لا نشكر بسبب أنانيتنا.. 
لا نفكر إلا في ذاتنا! فإن أخذت. تكون قد اكتفت. ولا تفكر في اليد التي أعطتها. كانسان جائع يُوضع أمامه طعام. فيأخذ في التهامه دون أن يفكر فيمن قدمه له. أو في شكره علي ذلك. 
كذلك نحن ننشغل بذاتنا في أخذها. دون أن نتطلع إلي وجه المعطي. 
كانسان فتح له الله أبواب الرزق. فانشغل بالرزق يجمعه وينميه. ولا يتفرغ ولو إلي لحظة لكي يشكر من وهبه الرزق! 

 

8- ونحن أحياناً لا نشكر. لأننا ننسي.. 
ننسي العطية. وننسي المعطي. وننسي الشكر. فلو اننا دربنا أنفسنا علي الشكر. لكان هذا التدريب يحفر في ذاكرتنا أشياء لا ننساها: منها ما نلناه من الحياة والصحة والعمل والمال. وكل عطية من الله. 

**** * 
* 

*9- وأحياناً لا نشكر علي خير. بسبب المقارنة بمن هم أفضل منا 
لا نشكر علي ما أعطانا الله. لأننا نري أن غيرنا عنده أكثر منا. أو لأن غيرنا أخذ مثلنا وهو لا يستحق.. مثال ذلك موظف في شركة يتقاضي مرتباً ما كان يحلم به. هو أضعاف أضعاف مرتبات زملاء له في وظائف عادية. ومع ذلك لا يشكر الشركة. لان بعض موظفيها يأخذون أكثر منه. وبالتالي لا يشكر الله..قارن نفسك اذن بمن هو أقل منك فتشكر الله. ولا تقارن بمن هو أعلي. 

 

10- وهكذا هناك من لا يشكر بسبب طموحاته في مستوي أعلي 
ولذلك فانه باستمرار يستصغر ما وصل اليه فلا يشكر. والطموح في حدود الاعتدال ليس خطية. وهو لا يمنع الشكر. فاشكر لكي يعطيك الله أكثر. وقد قال أحد الآباء: ليست موهبة بلا زيادة إلا التي بلا شكر. 
فلا تدع الطموح يجعلك تحتقر ما وهبك الله إياه. فكثيرون هم ضحايا الطموح الخاطيء المتكبر. الذي ينسي احسانات الله. بروح الطمع الذي لا حدود له! 

**** * 
* 

*11- وأحياناً البعض لا يشكر. لأن من طبعه التذمر والجشع 
مثل هذا النوع لا يعيش أبداً في سلام قلبي. ولا يعترف بفضل الله عليه. وهو لا يكتفي مهما أخذ. وكما قال سليمان الحكيم "كل الأنهار تجري إلي البحر. والبحر ليس بملآن"! كالموت الذي لا يكتفي. مهما أخذ من أرواح! 
افرح اذن بما في يديك واشكر الله. ولا تقل: ملء يدي لا يكفي. أريد أيضاً امتلاء جيوبي وخزائني. واعرف ان الجشع يمنع الشكر. ويسبب التعاسة. 
وأحياناً يكون عدم الشكر. بسبب ضعف الحياة الروحية كلها: 
كانسان لا يشكر الله. لانه لا علاقة له بالله اطلاقاً. فلا شكر. وأيضاً لا صلاة ولا صوم. ولا قراءة في كتاب الله. ولا حضور اجتماعات دينية.. مثل هذا من أين يأتيه الشكر؟! 

 


**** 
*12- أحياناً لا نشكر. لأننا لا ندرك حكمة الله في ما يحدث لنا! 
أمور عديدة تمر بنا. ولا نشكر عليها. بل علي العكس قد نتضايق منها أو نتذمر بسببها. لاننا لا ندرك حكمة الله في حدوثها. 
ان بيع يوسف الصديق. والتهمة الكاذبة التي التصقت به. والقاؤه في السجن. كان وراءها كلها خير لمصر وله. ربما لم يره يوسف في ذلك الوقت.. لكنه عرفه أخيراً. وشكر الله عليه.


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

قصّ عليّ أحد رجال الأعمال في كاليفورنيا واحدة من أعجب القصص التي سمعتها على الإطلاق، وكانت الدموع تنهمر من عينيه، واحيانا كاد يختنق صوته من شدة التأثر. 
لقد أصيبت إبنة ذلك الرجل في حادث سيارة مما أدى الى تلف شديد بالمخ، وبالرغم من الصلوات العديدة التي رُفِعَت من أجلها إلا أن حالتها كانت تزداد سوءا، وفي النهاية وضعت في مؤسسة خاصة للمرضى العقليين والذين أصبحت حالتهم ميئوس منها ويعتبرون خطرين فقد يقوموا بأعمال مؤذية جدا من غير إدراك، فأصبح منزلها عبارة عن زنزانة من الحديد لا مفر منه ولا نهاية... 
كان مرضى ذلك العنبر منعزلين تماما عن الواقع وقلما كان الأقارب يقومون بزيارتهم. كان بعض المرضى قد جرحوا أجسادهم بسبب عنفهم، والبعض الآخر كان يجلس محملقا في لا شيء بعيون فارغة تدل على أن عقولهم أضحت خالية من كل معرفة. 
مرت سبع سنوات على تلك الفتاة حتى لم يعد هناك أي أمل في شفائها، ومن ثم بدأ إيمان ذلك الرجل يهتز وينهار. في إحدى المراّت وفي زيارة له لتلك المؤسسة بدا الرجل يجادل مع الله هكذا: 
"كيف تكون أنت إله المحبة؟ لو كانت لي قوة لما سمحت أبدا بان يحدث مثل هذا لإبنتي... ثم... أنك تستطيع شفاءها ... لكنك لم تفعل، ألا تحب الناس كما أحبهم أنا ؟ إني أشك في ذلك " وبدت مشاعر الغضب في نفسه ضد الله. 
وهنا أتاه صوت الله وقال له: يجب أن تقدم الشكر لي لأن إبنتك لم تزل على قيد الحياة، ولأنها موجودة حيث هي الآن ... 
كلا ! إني أفضل أن أموت ولا أفعل ذلك! وليس من حقك أن تطلب مني تقديم الشكر لك... بينما لم تقم أنت بواجبك نحو البشر لإظهار حبك لهم!... 
وهكذا كان يحاجج الله ويعاتبه... مع أنه كان قد إستمع الى الكثير من الكاسيتات عن تقديم الشكر لله من أجل كل شيء، وقد تأثر بهم جدا ... لكن الأمر لم يصل به الى درجة الممارسة العملية للشكر... 
الا أن الصوت استمر يقول له: ينبغي أن تشكر لأن إبنتك مقيمة حيث هي الآن بالضبط... 
إني لا أستطيع حتى إذا حاولت ذلك، ولن أحاول لأني لا أصدّق ذلك... 
ولكن الروح القدس بدأ يذيب قلب الرجل وهو في طريقه الى المؤسسة، وعندئذ قال للرب: سوف أحاول ولكنني لست أدري إن كان لي المقدرة على ذلك، فأنا أشك أني سوف أقدّم لك شكري... 
وصل ذلك الأب الى المؤسسة حيث إبنته ، وقام بالإجراءات اللازمة للدخول الى المكان المخصص، إذ كان كل المرضى تحت الحفظ، حتى أنه كان يتعجب أحيانا عن سبب مجيئه طالما أن إبنته لم تكن تتعرف عليه! 
انتظر الرجل في الغرفة التي كانت تفصل بينه وبين العنبر حيث توجد الإبنة ولم يبقى سوى باب حديدي واحد لا بد أن يفتح، وهناك سمع صوت الله مرة أخرى يكرر عليه الكلام السابق... 
فذاب قلبه في تلك اللحظة وتخلى عن قساوته وعناده، وتغير القلب الحجري الذي امتلأ غضبا وشكا وحلّ مكانه قلب مفعم بالشكر والامتنان لله، اختنق الكلام في حلقه... لكنه تمتم في استسلام وقال: "يا رب ، إني أشكرك لأن إبنتي هنا حيث هي، إني أحبها جدا... لكني أعلم أيضا أنك تحبها أكثر مني" 
وفي تلك اللحظة سمع صرخة عالية كانت مألوفة لديه تقول: أريد بابا... أرجوكم أريد بابا... 
فتح المسؤول الباب ... وركض الأب نحو إبنته التي إحتضنته بذراعيها من خلال القضبان الحديدية، بينما إستمرت دموع الفرح تنهمر من عيون الممرضات والحراس الذين التفوا حول المشهد... لقد صارت الإبنة في صحة تامة وتركت ذلك المكان بشهادة كل الأطباء المسؤولين هناك، ولا تزال تتمتع بصحة جيدة... فما أحوجنا أن نشكر في كل حين وعلى كل شيء... 







المصدر : http://www.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=317231495437


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

ينفع كدة يعنى 



طالما تنقل بتعمد وفور نزول الموضوع 




على الاقل اذكر اسم كاتب الموضوع 




ولا اية 









LinkBack




أدوات الموضوع



إبحث في الموضوع



تقييم الموضوع



انواع عرض الموضوع





 *عرض أول مشاركة غير مقروءة* 



.infouser {    PADDING-RIGHT: 2px; PADDING-LEFT: 2px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1px; MARGIN: 0px 2px 2px; FONT: 11px "tahoma"; VERTICAL-ALIGN: middle; PADDING-TOP: 1px; LETTER-SPACING: 0px}.avataruser IMG {    BORDER-RIGHT: #ccebfb 1px outset; PADDING-RIGHT: 5px; BORDER-TOP: #ccebfb 1px outset; PADDING-LEFT: 5px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 5px; MARGIN: 10px auto 0px; BORDER-LEFT: #ccebfb 1px outset; PADDING-TOP: 5px; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ccebfb 1px outset}
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 اليوم, 10:01 AM المشاركة رقم: *1* (*permalink*) المعلوماتالكاتب:

 Maher Elmalak

​

اللقب:




الرتبة:
























البياناتالتسجيل:5 - 3 - 2006العضوية:2العمر:27المشاركات:12,854بمعدل :8.70 يوميامعدل التقييم:10نقاط التقييم:180
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المزاج
​

تغيير المزاج​
الإتصالاتالحالة:



وسائل الإتصال:

 

​

المنتدى : المنتدى العام



*حياة الشكر (ملف جميل )* 


*فى احد عظاتة الفائقة الروعة *
*قال ابى القديس *

*ان الشكر هو علاج للاكتئاب ومصدر للفرح والقناعة والرضى *

*واسرتنى تلك العبارة *
*ورحت افكر *
*هل اشكر الهى كما ينبغى *
*وهل اشكرة على كل شيىء *
*وهل اشكرة فى كل حين فى السراء والضراء *
*وهل اشكرة بكل الاحوال وعلى كل الاحوال *
*وهل اشكرة بحب ام كواجب *


*وحبيت ان اعد لنفسى اولا ولكم جميعا *

*ملف متكامل عن الشكر *

*فتابعوا لو حبيتم *

*الملف منقول بالكامل من قرائاتى على النت *
*ملف ضخم لكن جميل *
*واصلى ان يكون سبب بركة واستفادة لكل من يقرائة *








*منقول للأمانـــة*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

*قرات عن ملك اعطى احد عبيده ثمره ولكنها مرة الطعم*​

*فاكلها العبد دون اى تذمر او اشمئزاز*​

*فساله الملك*

*كيف لاتظهر عدم الرضى على هذه الثمرة المرة الطعم؟*​

*اجابه العبد ياسيدى لقد قبلت منك الوف العطايا الحلوة واللذيذة الطعم افلا اقبل منك مرة عطية واحدة مرة.*​

*انى اشكرك *​

*فهل[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f284/t119681/"] تقبل [/URL]ما[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f284/t119681/"] يعطيه [/URL]لك الله دائما*​


*نشكر الله على مايعطيه حلو لنا ولكن وقت التجربة نعاتبه واحيانا ننكره*​

*منقول*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

كيف نعيش حياة الشكر والفرح والأحتمال
​
الاسبوع الماضي ذهبت ألي أحد الأديرة وطلبت من أحد الرهبان

أن يصتحبنى ألي أحد الشيوخ لأسمع منة كلمة منفعة ...........

فاصتحبنى ألي قلاية أحد الشيوخ وهو راهب منذ حوالى نصف قرن ..

رحب بي تلميذ الراهب المشرف على رعايته وفي وجهه وكلماته وقار

وهو انعكاس لوقار وهيبة أبيه الشيخ ...

دخلت القلايه وإذ بى أطلع وجهاً ملائكياً يشع نوراً وبهاً ..

وقار وهيبه لم أحس بها من قبل ..

ارتجفت يدى وأنا أتقدم لتقبيل يده ..

وهو راقد على المرقد لا يتحرك ..


جلست برهه اتأمل وجهه الملائكى وأنا لا أستطيع أن أساله سؤالاً واحدً ..
ربما لانى اكتفيت فقط باالتأمل فيه متذكراً
كلمات الراهب الذي قال للأنبا أنطونيوس يكفنى النظر ألي وجهك يا أبي .

لاحظ الراهب الشاب ذلك فشجعنى لإلقاء أسئلتى للإستفاده من كلمات الشيخ
وخبرته فهو لا يتكلم إلا إذا سألته مستفسراً

أما إذا أخذت في مدحه والإطراء عليه فلن يرد عليك .........

فسائلته أن يقول لي كلمة منفعه عن الاحتمال والصبر

بدأ الراهب الشيخ يحدثنى عن الإحتمال والصبر وخصوصاً على التجارب
والضيقات والآلام

وهو مبتسم ووجهه يزداد إشراقاً وكأنه هو لا يعاني إطلاقاً من أي مرض أو ألم ،
هژںه¸–هœ°ه‌€: كنيسة صداقة القديسين كيف نعيش حياة الشكر والفرح والأحتمال

دخل الراهب ومعه كوبين من الشاي وقدم لي واحدة ثم ذهب ليساعد أبيه على الجلوس ...

ها هو مصاب بشلل نصفي منذ فترة طويلة ..!!


أعقدت المفاجأة لساني وقبل ان أفيق من هذه المفاجأة

إذا بي أصدم بأخرى أشد منها إذ لاحظت أن الراهب الشاب يمسك بيده اليمنى
ليضع فيها كوب الشاى ..

انه لا يبصر منذ ستة عشر عاماً ..

أفقت من صدمتي وبدات أحاصر الراهب الشيخ بأسئلة كثيرة عن مرضه وتعبه
ومعاناته وعلمت أنه مصاب بكم هائل من الأمراض ..


سكر .. ضغط .. شلل نصفى فقدان البصر .. إسهال مزمن ..

نزيف من وقت لآخر .. أمراض بالغدة الدرقية .. انتفاخ بالبطن وتورم بالأطراف ..

حقاُ إنه ليس في جسمه جهاز أو عضو يخلو من المرض ...


كل هذا .. ما هذا السلام .. وهذه الوداعة وهذا *الشكر

*- أبي .. ألم تتذمر أبداً ألا تحيا حزيناً بسبب المرض والكل حولك أصحاء

- بالعكس إننى أفرح بالمرض .. واعتبره بركه من ربنا .

- ألا تكره هذه الظلمه التى تعيش فيها منذ سنوات

- ما دمت أحيا مع المسيح فلا أعيش في الظلمة ..

أننى أحيا أسعد من الذين يبصرون ويحيون في ظلمة داخلية .


- ألم تتطلب من الرب أن يرفع عنك هذه الأمراض

- لتكن مشيئته .. فهو الذي سمح بهذه الأمراض وهو القادر أن يرفعها إذا أراد ...

- وما دور القديسين الذين تتشفع بهم

- أننى أحبهم .. ولكن لا أطلب منهم طلبات مادية أرضية .

طلبت من أبي مباركتي وخرجت من عنده أجر أقدامي

حاملاً في عقلى أبلغ عظة عن الإحتمال ..

متفكراً في نفسي ومتأملاً في هذا الراهب الشيخ ..

وفي القامه الروحية العالية وتسليمه الكامل ..

وحياة *الشكر*[URL="http://www.ava-kyrillos.com/forums/f26/t107444/"] والفرح [/URL]التي يعيشها


المصدر: كنيسة صداقة القديسين​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

حياة الشكر


*كثيرون لا يشكرون , لأنهم يكتفون **بالفرح*

*يأتيهم الخير , فيفرحون به. ويقفون عند هذا الحد**. *

*لا يفكرون**فيمن أرسل الخير اليهم ليشكروه عليه**!* 

*انهم للأسف مركزون حول أنفسهم وحول**احتياجتهم**.* 

*يهمهم قضاء هذه الاحتياجات**.* 

*أما قاضيها لهم فلا يفكرون فيه!* 

*أليس فى هذا نوع من**الذاتية؟*

*أما أنت فلا تتمركز حول ذاتك**.* 

*وانما كلما يأتيك خير, أنظر الى مصدر هذا الخير**واشكره**.* 

*لا تكن مثل العشرة البرص الذين يفرحون بالشفاء ولم**يرجعوا ليشكروا*

*لا تلتفت فقط الى العطاء , دون أن تنظر الى **المعطى**.*


*منقول من كتاب حياة الشكر*
*لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*
​

المصدر: كنيسة صداقة القديسين​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

حياة الشكر لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


*حياة الشكر لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*​*حياة الشكر 


الذى يحيا حياة الشكر هو انسان نبيل لا ينسى مطلقا اى خير قدم اليه.ولقد طوب الرب يسوع الرجل السامرى وكان هو واحد من العشرة التى شفاهم ولكن هو الوحيد الذى رجع اليه وخر عند رجليه شاكرا فاجاب الرب وقال (اليس العشرة قد طهروا؟ فأين التسعة؟) 
اذن انت حينما تشكر انما تعطى مجدا لله معترفا باحساناته اليك....فأن صنع الله معك خير عن طريق احد الناس فأنت تشكر الله وتشكر هذا الانسان لانه كان واسطة طيبة فى وصول خير الله اليك 

خواص حياة الشكر 

1- الشكر كل حين 

شاكرين كل حين فى,على كل شىء (اف20:5) 
اذن شكرنا من غير مناسبة انما فى كل حين ومادام هو كل حين اذن هو يشمل الحياة كلها ...افرحوا كل حين .صلوا بلا انقطاع .اشكروا فى كل شىء..(اتس5: 16-18 ) وكل طقس من طقوس الكنيسة يبدا بصلاة الشكر ولقد وضعت الكنيسة صلاة الشكر مقدمة لكل الصلوات فى الاجبية بالاضافة الى صلاة الشكر العامة وكذلك فى تحاليل الساعات ففى تحليل صلاة باكر نقول (نشكرك يا ملك الدهور ,لانك اجزتنا هذا الليل بسلام ...............) وتحليل الساعة الثالثة نقول (نشكرك لانك اقمتنا للصلاة فى هذه الساعة النقدسة التى فيها افضت روحك القدوس بغنى على التلاميذ...............) 

اذن هو شكر باستمرار سواء فى مقدمة كل صلاة او فى المناسبات. 

2- الشكر على كل شىء 

الكنيسة تبدا بصلاة الشكر حتى عندم تصلى فى جناز شخص انتقل من هذه الحياة.ويقول الرسول ( وكل ما عملتم بقول او بفعل فاعملوا الكل باسم الرب شاكرين الله) (كو 17:3) اى فى كل عمل شاكرين الله. ففى صلاة الشكر نقول نشكرك على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال وفى كل حال .اذن ليس الشكر فقط فى كل حين وانما ايضا على كل شىء ذلك لان الله يعمل معنا الخير باستمرار وقد قال الرسول (كا الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للذين يحبون الله ) ( رو 28: سواء فى ذلك الخير الواضح او الأمور التى تبدو وكأنها ليست الخير ولكنها خير ونحن لا ندرى 

لذلك وصف الله بأنه (صانع الخيرات) انه لا يصنع الا خيرا لذلك الانسان المؤمن بصفة الله هذه يقبل ك ما يأتى من عند الله بفرح ويقول فى ايمان ((كله للخير))ويشكر الله وتظهر له الايام فيما بعد ان هذا الامر الذى يشك البعض فى خيريته كان للخير فعلا 

ولكن قد يسأل البعض ويقول: نحن نؤمن بلا شك ان كل ما يأتى من عند الله هو خير ولكن ماذا عن الامور التى تأتينا من عند الناس وقد لا تكون كلها خيرا؟؟؟؟......نقول له :ان تصرفات الناس حيالنا خيرا ستصل الينا خيرا ولكن ان لم تكن خيرا يحولها الله الى خير وتصل الينا خيرا فى النهاية مثال ذلك يوسف الصديق الذى باعوه اخواته كعبد وكان تصرفهم شرا لكن الله حول هذا الشر الى خير .........اولاد الله دائما فرحون يشكرون الله على كل شىء ليس كطاعة لوصية انما شكر حقيقى من القلب وبكل ثقة فهم واثقون تماما وبكل تأكيد ان الله لا يسمح لهم سوى الخير ويحول اى موقف او اى شر الى صالحهم. 

3- درجات من الشكر 

الناش تشكر الله على المعجزات والمواهب الفائقة والنعم العظيمة والتى لا يشك احد فى خيرتها وعظم نفعها هذا الشكر يعتبر اقل الدرجات .... وتمر علينا النعم البسيطة مرورا عابرا ..وخيرات اخرى يرونها طبيعية وعادية ولا تحتاج الى شكر! 
وهناك شكر اعلى قيمة ..وهو الشكر على القليل فمثلا لو يشكر الانسان على شفاء مريض من مرض مثل السرطان يكون مستوى شكر عادى لكن ان شكر على شفاء من دور زكام او برد فإنه يدل على انه متعود فى حياته على الشكر سواء قليل او كثير 
اننا ان شكرنا على القليل , يقمنا الله على الكثير 

هناك ايضا شكر على الخفيات , على ما لا يرى...شكر من اجل الحروب والمتاعب التى كانت ممكن ان تصل الينا ولم تصل وذلك بسبب حفظ الله وعنايته ..شكر على عمل الله فى رعايتنا والعناية بنا وان كنا لا نرى ذلك ولكنننا نؤمن به تماما و طبيعى ان نشكر اللع على الضيقات التى انقذنا منها ؟؟ولكن هناك ضيقات اوقفها فى الطريق قبل ان تصل الينا ..اننا لا نعرفها ولكن نشكر الله على حفظه لنا منها 

شكرنا على انقاذه لنا من الضيقة ..هذا امر نراه..اما الشكر على حفظنا من الضيقة فهو شكر على ما لا نراه 

صدقونى لو كشف الله لنا المصائب التى كنا معرضين لها وحمانا الله منها ما كانت حياتنا كلها تكفى للشكر 

وعندم نشكر الله عن الخفايا والتى قد يسمح الله بان نعرفها بعد حين او لا نعرفها على الاطلاق يكون الشكر فيها ممزوج بالحب 

درجة اخرى وهى الشكر كل حين وعلى كل شىء ..اى شكر دائما فى كل حال يعيشه الانسان 

اعلى درجات الشكر هو الشكر على الضيقات او الشكر باستمرار فى وقت الضيق فنشكر الله باستمرار على الضيقات التى انقذنا منها ولكن الاعظم ان نشكره على الضيقات القائمة التى مازلنا نعيش فيها ونحتملها وبالايمان نثق انها لخيرنا 
ان الصبر على الضيقة واحتمالها فضيلة والرضى بالضيقة وقبولها فضيلة اكبر واعظم من هذا كله الشكر على الضيقة والشكر بفرح وليس مجرد واجب ...شكرنا لالله على النعم ليس حبا فى الله ولكن حب النعم لكن عندم نشكر الله على الضيقة نبرهن على اننا نحب الله ذاته وليس عطاياه ..نشكره مهما حدث ولا نسمح باى شىء ينزع سلامنا منا او فرحنا بالرب ...وهذا الشكر له تاثير على الاخرين فحينما يرونا نشكر الله على الضيقة ويرون هدؤنا وفرحنا فهم يتعزون بهذه المبادىء الروحية الجميلة بل ايضا نصبح لهم قدوة الشكر فى الضيقات يقوى الروحيات وتمنح الانسان عمقا فى الصلاة والصلة بالله وربما ضيقة تقود انسان الى التوبة اكتر من مائة عظة او كتب روحية ...فى الضيقة نرى يد الله تعمل فى حياتنا وتحمينا ..كما انها تغربل الكنيسة وتفصل الزوان عن الحنطة 

ذلك لان الضيقات هى شركة فى الام المسيح فان الشخص الروحى اذا وهبه الرب صليبا ليحمله يفرح بهذا الصليب ويشكر عليه لانه شركة فى الام المسيح ..وهو يشكر على الضيقة تماما كما يشكر على النعمة لان الضيقة نعمة ..فالكثيرون يركزون على ما فى الضيقات من الام وتعب اما الروحين فأنهم يتأملون فى شىء اخر وهو ..لماذا سمح الله المحب بهذه الضيقات؟ لابد ان وراءها خيرا وبركة ..وان كنا لا نرى هذا الخير الان فعدم رؤيتنا لاتمنع وجوده ..بالايمان نراه وان كنا بالعيان لا نراه ..فأن لم نشكر على الضيقى ذاتها فنشكر على الخير المقصود منها ​ 
 
​لو ضاع منى كل شىء وبقى لى الله وحده ،فهذا يكفينى واشكر الله عليه لوعاش الانسان حياة الشكر الحقيقية لكان يشكر الله على كل نفس يتنفسه وعلى كل خطوة يخطوها ،وعلى كل عمل يعمله ..ولا يرى ان هناك شىء الا ويستحق الشكر ..ويقول كل ما يحدث له ((كله للخير )) 
​

*
المصدر: كنيسة صداقة القديسين​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

*+لم يكن عندى حذاء فكنت اشكو واتذمر ولكن عندما وجدت انسانا بدون اقدام وشكرت الله
+اشكر حتى فى الاوقات المؤلمة
+اذكر احسانات الله فتعيش حياة الشكر
+ليست موهبة بلا زيادة الا التى بلا شكر
+مشكلتنا فى عدم الشكر اننا لاننظر الى قدام
+احيانا لانشكر لاننا نذكر السيئات اكثر من الحسنات
+يفقد الانسان حياة الشكر بسبب تعودة على التذمر
+عدم الشكر سببة عدم القناعة
+عدم الشكر يتعب النفس كام ان تعب النفس يبعد الشكر عنا
+ما اكثر الامور التى فى حياتنا التى تحتاج الى شكر
(اشكرو الله فى كل حين)
امين​*

​المصدر: كنيسة صداقة القديسين​
​


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

أشكره على ايه...؟؟؟
​*كان الشاب يقف على قارعة الطريق عندما ضج بالشكوى وضاق به الامر فقال له احدهم " اشكر ربنا" فاجاب " اشكره على ايه...الا ترانى حافى القدمين....حتى الحذاء لا اجده " اثناء ذلك تقدم عابر سبيل يتكىء على كرسى متحرك وقدماه مبتورتان ووقف المتذمر وبعد لحظة تأمل قال" اه يا رب ...انا لا اجد حذاء بينما هذا لا يجد رجليه ان فرص الحصول على حذاء افضل الف مرة من فرصة الحصول على رجلين الاولى مضمونة اما الثانية معدومة ...اشكرك يا رب0
ونحن هل نحيا حياة الشكر الدائم فها نحن فى الشهر الاخير من العام والعناية الالهية لا تتركنا... بنظرة خاطفة انظر الى واقع العالم وسكانه هناك الملايين من طريحى الفراش يعيشون تحت وطاة الالم فى ارقى دول العالم وافقرها....امراض بلا حصر 
هناك كثيرون لا يرون النوم او ناموا نومتهم الاخيرة اما انت فتقول" انا اضضجعت ونمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدنى لا اخاف" مز3 :5 الا يحثنا ذلك على حياة الشكر0
كم من ملايين يعيشون خلف القضبان وكم من بشر لا يجد الماوى وكم من ملايين اختتطفهم الموت ونحن نعيش مع اسرنا ووسط اولادنا لنا قوت وكسوة ونخدم انفسنا بانفسنا ونذهب لاجتماعتنا وخدمتنا الا يدعوك كا هذا الى الشكر الدائم " شاكرين كل حين " اف5: 3
فى نهاية العام اشكر الرب على نسمة الحياة اشكره على صحتك اشكره على موهبتك وامكانياتك لا تتذمر اشكر واخدم واهتف مع المرنم " كللت السنة بجودك واثارك تقطر دسما "0

منقول *
المصدر: كنيسة صداقة القديسين​


----------



## حبة خردل (21 مارس 2010)

موضوع رائع كالعادة 

شكراً ليكي


----------



## النهيسى (21 مارس 2010)

*
شكـــــرا

للموضوع 

الرائع جدا


والمتكامل


الرب يبارككم
​*


----------



## asmicheal (21 مارس 2010)

للملف بقية 


لو 



حبيتم 




تتابعوة 



:download:


----------



## +Coptic+ (21 مارس 2010)

*اخر صفحتين في الموضوع فيهم صور مش ظهارة بس مش عارف العيب عندي ولا اية السبب
لكن الموضوع جميل طبعا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *اخر صفحتين في الموضوع فيهم صور مش ظهارة بس مش عارف العيب عندي ولا اية السبب*
> *لكن الموضوع جميل طبعا*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


 






لا العيب من الموقع اللى نقلت منة 

اسفة ماجد 
وطلبت من اغلى دونا حذف جميع اللى مش ظاهر 

اول ما هتفضى هتلغية


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2010)

*أقوال و تأملات لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*


*صدقونى ، لو كشف الله لنا المصائب التى كنا معرضين لها ، وحمانا الله منها ، وابعدها عنا لو كشف لنا ذلك ، ما كانت حياتنا كلها تكفى للشكر

اٍن الصبر على الضيقة واحتمالها فضيلة والرضى بالضيقة وقبولها فضيلة أكبر وأعظم من كل هذا ، الشكر على الضيقة

الذى يصل إلى الشكر على الضيقة ، سيشكر على كل شىء آخر .

**أولاد الله
لا يتعبهم سوى الاٍنفصال عن الله فماداموا ملتصقين به ، يكفيهم هذا لحياة الشكر الدائم

لو ضاع منى كل شئ ، وبقى لى الله وحده ، فهذا يكفينى ، وأشكر الله عليه

الاٍنسان الروحى اٍن اصابته ضيقة يقول : لولا أن وراءها خيرا ما كان الله قد سمح بها ؟ لذلك يجب أن يرضى بها

**لو أن الله قرر أن يأخذ روحك الآن ، ألا تشتهى بعض دقائق من هذا العمر الذى لك ؟! ...
لماذا لا تشكر الله على هذه الحياة التى لك ؟

**أجلس بينك وبين نفسك ، وأستعرض حياتك منذ ولدت :
كم مرة طلبت من الرب طلبا ، فاستجاب لصلاتك ، وأعطاك سؤل قلبك ؟ كم ضيقة أنقذك منها ؟ كم امتحانات أنجحك فيها ، وكنت تشعر أنك غير مستعد لها ؟ كم مرض شفاك منه أو أنقذك من الاٍصابة به ؟

كم مشكلة حلها لك ؟ كم قضية كانت نتيجتها فى صالحك ؟ كم خطية ارتكبتها ولم يسمح أن تنكشف للناس ؟ كم باب رزق فتحه أمامك ؟ كم عمل قمت به ووفقك فيه ؟ كم مرة كان معك فى خدمتك وفى نشاطك ؟

**فى مرضك أشكر الله على البركات التى حصلت عليها نتيجة لهذا المرض :
قل له أشكرك يارب على هذا المرض ، الذى أعطانى فرصة أعمق للصلاة ، أو الذى أعطانى توبة ، ومنحنى تواضعا وانسحاق قلب وشعورا بضعفى أشكرك يارب على هذا المرض الذى جعلنى أشعر بمحبة الناس وسؤالهم عنى أشكرك لأن المرض منحنى فترة خلوة قضيتها على الفراش ، وكانت لازمة لى ، على الأقل لأفحص نفسى ، ولأنفرد بك

ربما يتعبنى المرض على الأرض ، ولكنه يساعدنى على دخول الملكوت .

**أشكر الله على الخير الذى تراه ، والخير الذى لا تراه
تشكره على الخير الذى تراه بالعيان ، والخير الذى تراه بالاٍيمان

كثير من الخير الذى تتمتع به الآن ، كان يعده لنا الله من سنوات طويلة ، ونحن لا نعلم وهو لا يزال يعد لنا خيرا ، ستظهر نتائجه فى المستقبل ، فنشكر عليها حينئذ وهو يعمل خيرا من أجلنا الآن وفى كل لحظة ، ولكننا لا نبصر !

كل عمل صالح نحن نعمله يد الله فيه ، ولولا ذلك ما أستطعنا أن نعمل شيئا صالحا على الاٍطلاق

نحن لا ندرى المستقبل ماذا يكون ولكننا ندرى أمرا واحدا ، وهو أن المستقبل فى يد الله . 


*​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2010)

قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 



عندما ننسى اٍحسانات الله ، يقل شكرنا ، وتقل محبتنا 
كم موظف نسى أن الله ساعده فى الحصول على وظيفة ؟! وكم زوجة نسيت أن الله وفقها فى الاٍرتباط بزوج ؟ وكم اٍنسان نسى أن الله ساعده فى حل مشكلة ، أو فى الخروج من مأزق محرج ؟ 

هناك فرقا بين اٍنسان شاكر ، واٍنسان آخر ساكت ومحتمل 
احتمالنا معناه أن هذا ضيق ، ولكننا لا نتذمر عليه ، واٍنما نحتمله فى صبر 
أما شكرنا فمعناه ثقتنا أن هذا الحادث هو خير ، نشكر الله عليه 

لابد أن أؤمن بأن الله يصنع خيرا معى ، لأنه بطبيعته صانع للخيرات 

اٍن الضيقة سميت ضيقة ، لأن القلب ضاق عن أن يتسع لها ، أما القلب الواسع فلا يتضيق بشئ 

اٍن كانت حالتى سيئة ، فكان ممكنا أن تكون أسوأ ، لولا أن نعمة الله تخلت عنى 
الله اٍذن يصنع معى خيرا ولكننى أنا الذى لا أصنع خيرا مع نفسى 

كل ما يحدث لى ، ينبغى أن أقول : لابد أنه وراء هذا الأمر حكمة اٍلهية ستظهر لنا فى حينها 

خيرات كثيرة أنت فيها ولا تشكر عليها ، كالصحة والستر ، لأنك تحسبها أمورا عادية ولكن المحرومين منها يشعرون بقيمتها واٍن حصلوا عليها يشكرون من العمق

أشكرك يارب لأنك حنون جدا وتعاملنى بأقل من عقوبة خطاياى يا لشفقتك العجيبة ! حقا يارب اٍن يدك على لا عصاك 
يقول هذا من يعرف نفسه جيدا ، ومن يدرك ثقل خطاياه ، وما تستحقه من العدل الاٍلهى 

الاٍنسان المتضع يشعر أنه لا يستحق شيئا 
لذلك فهو يشكر على كل شئ 

أنا أشكرك يارب ، لأنك لو كنت ترى لى وضعا أفضل مما أنا فيه ، لكنت قد نقلتنى اٍليه أو لو كنت أنا استحق أكثر من هذا ، لكنت أعطيتنى ويقينا أنك تعطينى دوما فوق ما أستحق يكفينى أننى أثق بحكمتك وبمحبتك فى تدبيرك لحياتى وهذا يستحق الشكر 

​


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2010)

*للقمص لوقـا سـيداروس

**في
ليلة عيد النيروز 10 سبتمبر عام 1979 كانت كنيسة مارجرجرس باسبورتنج
مزدحمة بالشعب للاحتفال بهذا العيد و كان من عادة أبونا بيشوي كامل في
عشية النيروز أن يجمع ما أستطاع من أيقونات الشهداء و يدور بها في الكنيسة
بعد لحن " افنوتي ناي نان " و هو يمشي يكاد يقفز من الفرح الروحي الذي كان
يفيض من قلبه على شعبه ، فيتهلل الجميع .*
*و
لما ضاق الشيطان بهذه الروح ، ملأ قلب بعض الشباب المستهتر ، فوقفوا على
جسر الترام المقابل للكنيسة ، و أخذوا يقذفون الكنيسة بالطوب ، فأصابت هذه
الحجارة نوافذ الكنيسة ، فتطاير الزجاج و....*
*و فجأة ارتفعت صرخة إحدى السيدات ، لقد جاءت طوبة في نظارتها ، فتهشم زجاج النظارة و دخل عينها و نزفت عينها و وجهها دما غزيراً ....*
*أسرع
" أبونا بيشوي كامل " نحو السيدة " لندا " التي أصيبت يحاول أن يضمد شيئا
، و لكن العجيب في الأمر أن السيدة " لندا " كانت رغم الألم تشكر ربنا
قائلة لأبونا : " الحمد الله يا أبونا ، الحمد الله ، إن الطوبة لم تأتي
في تاسوني انجيل ( تاسوني انجيل زوجة أبونا بيشوي كامل ) التي كانت تقف
بجانبي الحمد الله إن الطوبة لم تصب إحدي الفتيات الصغيرات ، أنا إمرأة
كبيرة ، مش مهم ، دي بركة عيد النيروز ، أنا فرحانة.... "*
*تعجب
الجميع من هذه السيدة التي ينزف الدم من عينيها و تتألم و هي فرحانة .
أسرع " أبونا بيشوي كامل " و أخذ االسيدة " لندا " إلي طبيب العيون
الدكتور " ماهر ميخائيل " . رفع الدكتور الضمادات التي كانت على عينيها ،
فوجد النزيف مستمرا و شظايا الزجاج متناثرة داخل العين ، فقال الطبيب
لأبونا : أنا لا أستطيع أن أفعل شيئا ، سأعطيها مسكنا و شيئا يساعد على
وقف النزيف و في الغد تأتي لنكشف على العين لنرى ماذا سنفعل .*
*و
رغم ألمها ، أصرت السيدة " لندا " على حضور سهرة عيد النيروز لتشترك في
التسابيح الجميلة حتى الصباح . و قد حاول " أبونا بيشوي كامل " أن يثنيها
عن ذلك حتى تذهب لتستريح و لكنها أصرت على تكملة السهرة . فقال أبونا
بيشوي : لندا ستدخل الملكوت حدف ، الملائكة أول ما يشوفوها حيرموها في
الملكوت على طول "*
*و تناولت " لندا " و
عادت لبيتها ، ثم ذهبت مع أبونا " بيشوي كامل " إلي الدكتور ماهر ميخائيل
الذي ما أن رفع الضمادات من على عينها حتى رأى المفاجأة التي أذهلت الجميع
، فقد كانت العين سليمة تماما لا خدش و لا جرح و لا شظايا الزجاج التى
رأها بالأمس ، فالعين صحيحة تماما .*
*لقد
نظرت يا سيدي إلي محبة هذه السيدة التي فرحت أن كل الزجاج أصاب عينها و لم
يصب أحد غيرها لقد نظرت يا سيدي إلي فرح السيدة بأن تتألم مع شهدائك و هل
تنسى تعب محبتها أبدا*


*المصدر :http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...m+قصص+عن+حياة+الشكر&cd=20&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg



*


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2010)

*قصة مسيحية أعجبتنى*
عاد قاطع حجاره الى بيته ، وبعد العشاء رفع عينى قلبه نحو الله وهو يقول : " لماذا أتيت بى ياالهى فى أسره فقيره لم تدفعنى الى دراسة ، ولاقدمت لى اموالاً تسندنى فى عمل مشروع مربح؟! .............. ​كثيرون لايبذلون الجهد الذى اقوم به وهم أكثر منى غنى ! ألا تستطيع ان تغنينى ، فاستريح وافرح واشعر حقا بالسعادة" فى الليل رأى قاطع الحجاره حلما انه وهو يضرب فى المحجر وجد كنزاً مخفيا ففرح جدا . خبأه وترك المحجر ليبدأ حياة جديدة , وقال فى نفسه : " لقد كانت ساعه مقبولة ، فيها سمع الله لطلبتى وجعلنى غنياً ....ليتنى طلبت أكثر! " عاش الرجل بين الاغنياء والعظماء ، وإذ دعى الى حفل ملوكى رأى ما ناله الملك من كرامة وعظمة ، فاشتهى أن يكون ملكا . طلب من الله ذلك لكى يكون فرحاً وسعيداً . سمع الله لطلبته وصار الرجل ملكاً ، وكان الكل يكرمونه ويبجلونه...... واذ سار فى موكب ملوكى والجماهير من كل جانب تحييه شعر بحراره الشمس الشديدة ، أدرك أنه ضعيف أمامها . فأشتهى أن يكون شمساً تبسط أشعتها على كل الآرض ، بل وعلى الكواكب الآخرى . بسطت الشمس أشعتها ، ولكن سحابة كثيفة حجبت الاشعة عن بقعة فى الارض ، فشعرت الشمس بضعفها أمام السحابة ، وأشتهت أن تكون سحابة كثيفه ليس ما يعوق تحركها . صارت الشمس سحابه كثيفه للغايه ، وتحولت الى أمطارسقطت على الارض .....كان يخشاها الانسان كما حاولت الحيوانات الهروب منها ، وتركت الطيور الاشجار لتجد لنفسها ملجأ ، لكن بقيت صخرة قوية لم تهتز امام الامطار . استصغرت السحابه نفسها أمام الصخرة فأشتهت أن تصير صخرة لايمكن للسحاب ولا الآمطار أن تهزها . صارت السحابه صخرة عظيمة..... وفجأة جاء قاطع حجارة يضرب بفأسه ليقطع منها الحجارة، فشعرت الصخره بضعفها أمام قاطع الحجارة.... وطلبت من الله أن تصير قاطع حجارة ، وبالفعل صارت الصخرة قاطع حجارة. هكذا رجع قاطع الحجارة إلى ماكان عليه . قام الرجل من نومه وهو يشكر الله الذى أعطاه فرصة أن يكون قاطع حجارة وليس صخرة أو سحابة أو شمساً أو حتى ملكاً أو واحدا من الاغنياء أو العظماء . تحولت حياته الى حياة شكر وتسبيح لله ، لكن فى غير تراخ او احباط ، يبذل كل جهده فى عمله ويسند أولاده ويشجعهم على الدراسه بقلب متهلل ! الرضا والسلام الداخلى للانسان هو الذى يجعل الانسان سعيداً . السلام الذى يملك على قلب المؤمن نتيجة مصالحته مع الله لايلتفت الى وظيفه أو دخل مادى بل ينظر من بعيد الى مدى عمق الله فى داخله (رو 5:1 ، أف2:14) ​​​المصدر : http://www.masi7i.net/index.pl/story_that_i_like?func=viewSubmission&sid=2151&wid=76​


----------

